# Cumulus - Timelapse



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2013 às 00:15)

Andei aqui a tentar algo diferente.
Gostaria do vosso feedback, a ver onde posso melhorar.
Vejam em 720p.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2013 às 14:28)

Esqueci-me só a referir que estas filmagens ocorreram no dia 27 de Outubro.


----------



## amando96 (1 Nov 2013 às 14:35)

A câmera estática fica mal, é sempre bom ter movimento por mais subtil que seja.

Se não tiveres um dolly/carris, podes filmar em 1080p e fazer o panning por software.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2013 às 14:42)

amando96 disse:


> Se não tiveres um dolly/carris, podes filmar em 1080p e fazer o panning por software.



Ainda não cheguei a essa fase... eheheh Mas vou pesquisar a ver se chego lá! Obrigado pela dica!


----------

